# leeds mummy meet



## MrsEngland

Do i come or not?!

I've been chopping and changing my mind so much, don't wanna turn up and no one know me haha!


----------



## stephx

Come!!!! :D loads of people hardly know anyone and it's gonna be good :happydance: do u live far away? X


----------



## x__amour

I would go if I had the opportunity! You should, I'm sure you'd have lots of fun and make loads of friends! :D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Come come come come!!!!!!!!!! :D It'll be good! x


----------



## Rhio92

Come! x


----------



## sarah0108

YES!! We're coming now :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

i keep umming and ahhing about coming
on one hand i wanna come and prove people wrong n tht i clearly am a good parent but on the other i know people are gunna be bitchy to me and im not really that strong atm the deal with that


----------



## kittycat18

I think this could be a good opportunity for you to get the know the girls and make some new friends! I would definitely come over next year if one was being arranged then :D x


----------



## MrsEngland

I live like 15 minutes from leeds =) don't wanna turn up on my own though lol!

Where is everyone meeting?


----------



## sarah0108

Leonie, no-one will be bitching :wacko: i think we're all paranoid everyone will scrutinize our parenting skills (i know i'm crapping myself about it)

Theres a facebook event beth :) x


----------



## leoniebabey

i know but no1 else has been personally victimised about it "/


----------



## pansylove

leoniebabey said:


> i know but no1 else has been personally victimised about it "/

:dohh: Don't start this! You know full well that you saying this is going to start an argument. You have not been personally victimised LOL! Nobody cares that you post on Facebook that you wish someone would kidnap Morgan. There are people who I'm sure would want to see you at the meet.. So don't try for a sob story. Come if you want to come, nobody is trying to stop you.


----------



## annawrigley

Not everybody at the meet is gonna like each other, not everyone even knows each other. I doubt anyone is gonna be horrible to you without good reason Leonie


----------



## Rhio92

Leonie, I'd like you to come! We both don't know anyone, so I'll stick with you :D


----------



## pansylove

Rhio92 said:


> Leonie, I'd like you to come! We both don't know anyone, so I'll stick with you :D

See Leonie, problem solved.


----------



## happydino

leoniebabey said:


> i know but no1 else has been personally victimised about it "/

Give it a rest for one fudging second Leonie.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I wish I lived in the UK ](*,) lol


----------



## sarah0108

I dont have a buddy to go with either *rejected*


----------



## happydino

sarah0108 said:


> I dont have a buddy to go with either *rejected*

For a reason, you smelly pirate hooker.


----------



## lucy_x

I wish i was coming :(


----------



## Rhio92

lucy_x said:


> I wish i was coming :(

Come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smatheson

awwwwwww wish I could come!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

happydino said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I dont have a buddy to go with either *rejected*
> 
> For a reason, you smelly pirate hooker.Click to expand...

who, me? :shrug:


:yipee:


----------



## leoniebabey

and by saying things like this your making me feel better about coming how ? theres no need to be so frikking bitchy about it. Im trying to build my confidence bk up about even posting in here after i was very blatently put down by a few people. bitta tact never went amiss did it now


----------



## pansylove

leoniebabey said:


> and by saying things like this your making me feel better about coming how ? theres no need to be so frikking bitchy about it. Im trying to build my confidence bk up about even posting in here after i was very blatently put down by a few people. bitta tact never went amiss did it now

WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT?!!?!!!!?????!!!

We're saying come?! Stop it Leonie!! Seriously!!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

Leonie, if you dont feel confident coming then dont. If you want to then do. You'll not be alone if you come to leeds, loads of people have said they'd buddy with you.

Its your choice


----------



## pansylove

pretty sure this is supposed to be a happy thread. so um...

YAY LEEDS IS SO SOON. <3

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sarah0108

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## pansylove

sarah, please edit your post to be BOLDER kthnx.


----------



## sarah0108

no


----------



## leoniebabey

pansylove said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> and by saying things like this your making me feel better about coming how ? theres no need to be so frikking bitchy about it. Im trying to build my confidence bk up about even posting in here after i was very blatently put down by a few people. bitta tact never went amiss did it now
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT?!!?!!!!?????!!!
> 
> We're saying come?! Stop it Leonie!! Seriously!!!!!Click to expand...

it's just the way your saying it doesnt seem to me very convincing that people arn't going to be bitchy and after the comments i've had made towards me im very wary of coming because i know everyones judged me anyways


----------



## smatheson

Lets all get along!!!! There is no need to make it into an arguement as its just gonna get locked!!! If you don't feel comfortable going then don't go. If you do feel comfortable going then well you wouldnt be starting this in the first place. :shipw:


----------



## Rhio92

If anyone brings any online arguments to the meet, they'll ruin it for everyone, so hopefully no one will :hugs:

Basically, you're not the only one who is alone there :hugs: And if all the people who are alone tag up, then no one will be alone :)


----------



## sarah0108

^WSS

i doubt anyone will bring up anything thats happened online


----------



## stephx

Oh my god. Just get over it already. Come or don't come, either way it's fine with everyone just *stop the whiney self pitying!!!!! *

But yayyyyyy I'm so excited :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

How i wish i was a part of all this!


----------



## stephx

bbyno1 said:


> How i wish i was a part of all this!

Why aren't you coming hun?? X


----------



## bbyno1

Im not in London anymore am i:(
Moved to just past Brighton so it's so far from me :/


----------



## stephx

Boo :( that's shit u should get a train or summit aha x


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm sure you'll all have a blast! I've got too much on round about that time to go :(


----------



## happydino

leoniebabey said:


> and by saying things like this your making me feel better about coming how ? theres no need to be so frikking bitchy about it. Im trying to build my confidence bk up about even posting in here after i was very blatently put down by a few people. bitta tact never went amiss did it now


Why plague threads with negative memories and thoughts just to start arguments? And here's a news flash for you dear, I dont give a hoot if you come or not. I dont care for having tact towards you. I'm just saying there's absolutely no need for starting up things that cause arguments.

Let's just all put the past behind us and get along. No bad thoughts or mentions.


----------



## happydino

On a happier note - *I AM BRINGING BAKED GOODS. *
Requests?
I'm not using nuts just so the kiddies can have some


----------



## sarah0108

NOM i have a request.


----------



## Rhio92

Brownies? :munch:


----------



## stephx

Aussie crunch!!! Best. Cake. EVER!


----------



## sarah0108

Victoria sponge!!


----------



## MissMamma

argh all this cake talk is making me think fuck it i will spend my last pennies getting to leeds...


----------



## pansylove

MissMammaToBe said:


> argh all this cake talk is making me think fuck it i will spend my last pennies getting to leeds...

why don't you just spend your last pennies on buying a cake? :haha: joking, COME!


----------



## MissMamma

i spent my first pennies on cake :(


----------



## leoniebabey

i was not trying to start an argument thankyou very much just wanted a bit of confidenc that nobody is going to start on me when there. who even are you? is there a need for the way you talk to people?


----------



## sarah0108

Leonie you've said the same thing in every leeds meet thread and every time we've all assured you that no-one is gonna bring online arguments into real life. What more do you want?


and arghhh i want CAKE!!!x


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> i was not trying to start an argument thankyou very much just wanted a bit of confidenc that nobody is going to start on me when there. who even are you? is there a need for the way you talk to people?

Is there a need for you to post on multiple threads over and over and over and over again? You got what you wanted, "oh no Leonie, please come!" etc so just leave it now. Seriously. How many times does it have to be said? If you're gonna come, come. If you're not, don't. JESUS


----------



## sarah0108

I can't wait to see Anna.....


----------



## lily123

Leonie, i strongly doubt anyone is going to "Start on you" as you so eloquently put it, when there are babies around. We're all (most) mature adults. We've already said that we doubt anyone is going to be bitchy towards you, and we're not going to beg you to come, so come, don't come, your choice.


----------



## leoniebabey

Yeah I doubt the majority will but there is people I have doubts about. Do you realise how bitchy your all being I just want a bit of reasurance is that to much to ask for?


----------



## rainbows_x

:/

I wish I could go but the money is a massive issue for me.
Leonie I genuinely think no-one will start on you, in the middle of a public place with their children around, can you really see that happening?


----------



## bbyno1

Leonie,i would go if i was you.
You will probably be suprised how much you will get on with alot of the girls that you maybe think you wouldn't?


----------



## pansylove

leoniebabey said:


> I just want a bit of reasurance is that to much to ask for?

Leonie. This is the last time I, or anyone is going to say it. You're more than welcome to come to the meet, as there are many people who would like to meet you, and many people I'm sure you would like to meet. There are going to be about 30 of us there, and then 30+ kids and OH's.. If there are people you'd rather not talk to, it'll be EASY to avoid them. NOBODY is going to start on you, as others have said nobody is going to stoop that low. Plus, nobody cares enough about you in a negative way to even bother. Besides how many people are we talking here.. 5? Maximum?!
You won't even see the people who don't want to see you.. Because they don't want to see you. 

Can you just stop this attention seeking now? I can tell from the comments that you're starting to wear thin on people who actually originally stood up for you.


*YAY FOR LEEDS.*


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> Yeah I doubt the majority will but there is people I have doubts about. Do you realise how bitchy your all being *I just want a bit of reasurance is that to much to ask for?*




happydino said:


> Come Leonie.




Rhio92 said:


> Leonie pleeeease come :) You won't be on your own, I don't know anyone either x




xgem27x said:


> Leonie please come, you've already paid and I know you dont get on with a few people going, but not everyone has to talk to everyone you know, I'd love to hang out with you and Morgan :) xxx




sarah0108 said:


> I doubt anyone will be bitchy Leonie :) everyones just meeting for fun :D




lily123 said:


> ^^WSS.
> If you've paid for your tickets then you may aswell! There's loads of us going. xx




sarah0108 said:


> Honestly i think you'll be fine! plenty of people on here want you to go :) look at the comments




lily123 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> i know but just the though of going knowing that someone *may* have possibly done what they did and sneering about it ect. "/
> 
> You'll be fine. Honestly i know that people were speculating that someone from TP made that profile, but i *strongly* doubt it'd be anyone who's coming to the meet.
> Loads of people who've commented above obviously want you to come, and you never know, the girls that you think you don't get on with, you might get on better with them IRL than you do on the internet?xClick to expand...




xgem27x said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> i know but just the though of going knowing that someone *may* have possibly done what they did and sneering about it ect. "/
> 
> Obviously we don't know who did that, but I'm sure you especially want it to stay in the past, and I believe everyone wants to move on from what happened and get TP back to how it used to be where we all got along amd felt comfortable xx
> 
> And I'm sure the person who sank that low to do such a disgusting thing isn't sniggering at you, but probably regrets what they did and is having to live with the shame of their actions, and judging by their actions wouldnt have the balls to ever own up, apologise or most certainly look you in the face
> 
> So I really hope you come, I'm sure you will have a great time, and like linzie said, the people you think you might not get on with on here, you might IRL xxxxClick to expand...




sarah0108 said:


> Leonie, no-one will be bitching :wacko: i think we're all paranoid everyone will scrutinize our parenting skills (i know i'm crapping myself about it)




annawrigley said:


> Not everybody at the meet is gonna like each other, not everyone even knows each other. I doubt anyone is gonna be horrible to you without good reason Leonie




Rhio92 said:


> Leonie, I'd like you to come! We both don't know anyone, so I'll stick with you :D




pansylove said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Leonie, I'd like you to come! We both don't know anyone, so I'll stick with you :D
> 
> See Leonie, problem solved.Click to expand...




sarah0108 said:


> Leonie, if you dont feel confident coming then dont. If you want to then do. You'll not be alone if you come to leeds, loads of people have said they'd buddy with you.
> 
> Its your choice




Rhio92 said:


> If anyone brings any online arguments to the meet, they'll ruin it for everyone, so hopefully no one will :hugs:
> 
> Basically, you're not the only one who is alone there :hugs: And if all the people who are alone tag up, then no one will be alone :)




sarah0108 said:


> ^WSS
> 
> i doubt anyone will bring up anything thats happened online




lily123 said:


> Leonie, i strongly doubt anyone is going to "Start on you" as you so eloquently put it, when there are babies around. We're all (most) mature adults. We've already said that we doubt anyone is going to be bitchy towards you, and we're not going to beg you to come, so come, don't come, your choice.




rainbows_x said:


> :/
> 
> I wish I could go but the money is a massive issue for me.
> Leonie I genuinely think no-one will start on you, in the middle of a public place with their children around, can you really see that happening?




bbyno1 said:


> Leonie,i would go if i was you.
> You will probably be suprised how much you will get on with alot of the girls that you maybe think you wouldn't?

*Seriously? A bit of reassurance? What more do you fucking want!?! Your own fan club?!?! Give it a rest please for the love of God. You are bringing down the entire mood of this thread and this meet. People are trying to look forward to it. Be a part of that or keep out of it completely. STOP with the shameless self-pity, it's beyond a joke.*


----------



## happydino

leoniebabey said:


> i was not trying to start an argument thankyou very much just wanted a bit of confidenc that nobody is going to start on me when there. who even are you? is there a need for the way you talk to people?

I am someone who is growing tired of your constant need for attention and reassurance when you are far from bullied and already get reassurance anyway. Just drop the drama. Come, dont come. None of us are making a big song and dance about it. You're like Rebecca Black and her being unsure about what seat to take. Get an 8 ball. Be the adult you should be and make your own decisions. We're not here to hold your hand through life. 

I'm not a rude person. But I'm not part-taking in this epic leonie ego-stroke you're dying for.


And err'body - I will attempt brownies and atleast produce something chocolatey, I've bought Tom and Jerry packet cupcakes for Anna, I dont know what Aussie Crunch is but it looks delicious! I can do victoria sponge!


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> I can't wait to see Anna.....

I have a funny feeling that this comment is not put across in a genuine manner, therefore I conclude you are personally victimising and bullying me.

*Not Attending*


----------



## happydino

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Anna.....
> 
> I have a funny feeling that this comment is not put across in a genuine manner, therefore I conclude you are personally victimising and bullying me.
> 
> *Not Attending*Click to expand...

No pleaseeee come my angel my saviour it wouldnt be the same without you :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I wish i could come!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i want to comee :(


----------



## x__amour

Don't forget to take pictures girls and I hope you all have a lovely time! :hugs:


----------



## happydino

I wish you could allll come!!


----------



## Natasha2605

What are you all getting up to on the day? Hope the weather's nice too for you's! xx


----------



## happydino

Natasha2605 said:


> What are you all getting up to on the day? Hope the weather's nice too for you's! xx

Ha.
Well, we cant find anywhere really so we're going to the park for a big picnic. It will be sunnny. Yes it will. 


















yesitwill


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I am VERY excited for Leeds :) and VERY NERVOUS! Particularly how Robyn will behave as she's one of the eldest ones :/ but I'm sure she'll be fine, she is good with Logan. But YAY and OMG it's so soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



leoniebabey said:


> Yeah I doubt the majority will but there is people I have doubts about. Do you realise how bitchy your all being I just want a bit of reasurance is that to much to ask for?

I don't know what to say about this.. I've been keeping away from BnB for some time recently because of all the arguments that have been going on. If everyone just could drop it? I'm tired and honestly I feel sick coming on to BnB and seeing arguments left right and center. (Directed towards everyone, not an individual) 

Leonie, come :) Everyone is going to be nervous about meeting everyone. There will be LOADS of kids around, that will be everyone's focus, not on petty online arguments. Honestly I doubt anyone will be interested in who said what and when, it's like a fresh start when you meet people IRL. There's no screen to hide behind, it's face to face, and everyone will be friendly. Some people might not get along, so what? There's plenty of other people going to chat too. It'll be a really good time, if you want to come, come :) I can say there will be NO bitching or arguments or I, for one, will walk away as I am NOT having my kids anywhere near that kind of situation. 

Input over :) 

YAY LEEDS! 

x


----------



## Jo

*Please can we refrain from swearing at each other*

*Surely the easiest thing to do would be just put each other on ignore. that way no problems and you stop winding each other up.*

*Don't know about you guys but this is getting very tiresome from my POV.*


----------



## sarah0108

happydino said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> i was not trying to start an argument thankyou very much just wanted a bit of confidenc that nobody is going to start on me when there. who even are you? is there a need for the way you talk to people?
> 
> I am someone who is growing tired of your constant need for attention and reassurance when you are far from bullied and already get reassurance anyway. Just drop the drama. Come, dont come. None of us are making a big song and dance about it. You're like Rebecca Black and her being unsure about what seat to take. Get an 8 ball. Be the adult you should be and make your own decisions. We're not here to hold your hand through life.
> 
> I'm not a rude person. But I'm not part-taking in this epic leonie ego-stroke you're dying for.
> 
> 
> And err'body - I will attempt brownies and atleast produce something chocolatey, I've bought Tom and Jerry packet cupcakes for Anna, I dont know what Aussie Crunch is but it looks delicious! *I can do victoria sponge!*Click to expand...

YAAAAYYY!!!! (ps. Can you write sarah on the top?! :lol:)



annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Anna.....
> 
> I have a funny feeling that this comment is not put across in a genuine manner, therefore I conclude you are personally victimising and bullying me.
> 
> *Not Attending*Click to expand...

I just want a piece of you :shrug: might even motorboat you if your lucky :rofl:



xx~Lor~xx said:


> I am VERY excited for Leeds :) and VERY NERVOUS! Particularly how Robyn will behave as she's one of the eldest ones :/ but I'm sure she'll be fine, she is good with Logan. But YAY and OMG it's so soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I doubt the majority will but there is people I have doubts about. Do you realise how bitchy your all being I just want a bit of reasurance is that to much to ask for?
> 
> I don't know what to say about this.. I've been keeping away from BnB for some time recently because of all the arguments that have been going on. If everyone just could drop it? I'm tired and honestly I feel sick coming on to BnB and seeing arguments left right and center. (Directed towards everyone, not an individual)
> 
> Leonie, come :) Everyone is going to be nervous about meeting everyone. There will be LOADS of kids around, that will be everyone's focus, not on petty online arguments. Honestly I doubt anyone will be interested in who said what and when, it's like a fresh start when you meet people IRL. There's no screen to hide behind, it's face to face, and everyone will be friendly. Some people might not get along, so what? There's plenty of other people going to chat too. It'll be a really good time, if you want to come, come :) I can say there will be NO bitching or arguments or I, for one, will walk away as I am NOT having my kids anywhere near that kind of situation.
> 
> Input over :)
> 
> YAY LEEDS!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Im nervous about how my two will react as well laura :rofl: I can just picture her having a 'throw herself on the floor tantrum' :dohh: eeeeeeeek! 
But i agree, i dont think ANY of us want our kids around fighting and arguing :wacko: and i for one will not be starting ANYTHING. Me, OH and the kids are genuinely just coming for a nice day out to meet everyone :shrug: im sure everyone else is doing the same x


----------



## Hotbump

"Finish every day and be done with it. You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities no doubt crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense." &#8212; Ralph Waldo Emerson
:thumbup:


----------



## happydino

xx~Lor~xx said:


> I am VERY excited for Leeds :) and VERY NERVOUS! Particularly how Robyn will behave as she's one of the eldest ones :/ but I'm sure she'll be fine, she is good with Logan. But YAY and OMG it's so soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I doubt the majority will but there is people I have doubts about. Do you realise how bitchy your all being I just want a bit of reasurance is that to much to ask for?
> 
> I don't know what to say about this.. I've been keeping away from BnB for some time recently because of all the arguments that have been going on. If everyone just could drop it? I'm tired and honestly I feel sick coming on to BnB and seeing arguments left right and center. (Directed towards everyone, not an individual)
> 
> Leonie, come :) Everyone is going to be nervous about meeting everyone. There will be LOADS of kids around, that will be everyone's focus, not on petty online arguments. Honestly I doubt anyone will be interested in who said what and when, it's like a fresh start when you meet people IRL. There's no screen to hide behind, it's face to face, and everyone will be friendly. Some people might not get along, so what? There's plenty of other people going to chat too. It'll be a really good time, if you want to come, come :) I can say there will be NO bitching or arguments or I, for one, will walk away as I am NOT having my kids anywhere near that kind of situation.
> 
> Input over :)
> 
> YAY LEEDS!
> 
> xClick to expand...


Exactly Laura, noone is interested in fighting. We're all gonna have a great time and eat cake. But at the same time, I think you should stop voicing your paranoia Leonie because it's bringing up old wounds. Come, dont come. The end.

I'm excited to see you all. :D Im bringing CAKE.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Is there a bang head into wall emoticon?


----------



## Jo

Desi's_lost said:


> Is there a bang head into wall emoticon?

There is has it happens if you know where to look but doesn't work as welll as the IGNORE button :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> Is there a bang head into wall emoticon?

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
Careful it hurts after a while


----------



## sarah0108

Im excited for cake!! Just a bit worried there will be some kind of poison added...

:winkwink:


----------



## happydino

sarah0108 said:


> Im excited for cake!! Just a bit worried there will be some kind of poison added...
> 
> :winkwink:

Only for people I dont like! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Better not be in the victoria sponge :hissy:


----------



## sarah0108

BTW i have a problem :dohh:

We can only fit one single buggy in the car!! dayyyym


----------



## Natasha2605

Sarah I can't believe outta all the cakes in the world you want victoria sponge!

Geeze even Harriet knows to request chocolate cake when she wants some...but you want victoria sponge! :nope:


----------



## happydino

Sarah is traditional and classic. ;)
Im chocolatey and delicious.


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Soz girls!

Im not a chocolate cake/ice cream fan tbh. i like chocolate itself just not too fussed on chocolate flavoured stuff :lol:


----------



## Natasha2605

Traditional and Classic?! LMAOOO I remember the drunk fuelled FB status' posted by ''classy'' sarah last weekend ;)

Mmm chocolate brownie. Or Chocolate Fudge Cake. yummm


----------



## happydino

sarah0108 said:


> :rofl: Soz girls!
> 
> Im not a chocolate cake/ice cream fan tbh. i like chocolate itself just not too fussed on chocolate flavoured stuff :lol:

Get out. Go on, go. :growlmad:


-strokes chocolatey items- the bad lady is gone


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Natasha?! what on earth are you talking about? *casually hides bottle of wine*


----------



## sarah0108

ACTUALLY i am sitting here with a GIANT choccy bar :smug: seriously.. its huge :lol:


----------



## happydino

sarah0108 said:


> ACTUALLY i am sitting here with a GIANT choccy bar :smug: seriously.. its huge :lol:

Like my dick. :baby:


----------



## FUB

...I think I have magnums in my freezer? :O
P.S. I smelled the talk of food and had to join the conversation ;)


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: FUB and lol yes. Like your dick..


----------



## happydino

FUB said:


> ...I think I have magnums in my freezer? :O
> P.S. I smelled the talk of food and had to join the conversation ;)

I would do ANYTHING for a magnum right now.


----------



## sarah0108

white magnum <3


----------



## JoJo16

wish i had the money to come :(


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I WANT TO COME! :cry:

I'm not going to be around till Feb. I was going to come in October but I can't get off work then, so I have to wait till Feb when I can. :(

BUT, when I buy my plane ticket we're all setting up a meet, got it? And then I can feel in the loop by having one of those cute "BNB meet!" signs in my siggy :smug:


----------



## FUB

happydino said:


> FUB said:
> 
> 
> ...I think I have magnums in my freezer? :O
> P.S. I smelled the talk of food and had to join the conversation ;)
> 
> I would do ANYTHING for a magnum right now.Click to expand...

Anything you say? :howdy:


----------



## mummymunch

Im more a lurker on here but i love a meet. I asked the OH and he informed me leeds is 150 miles away :( but i hope u all have fuuuuuun! Post me some cake?!?! X


----------



## happydino

FUB said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUB said:
> 
> 
> ...I think I have magnums in my freezer? :O
> P.S. I smelled the talk of food and had to join the conversation ;)
> 
> I would do ANYTHING for a magnum right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Anything you say? :howdy:Click to expand...

Try me. :holly:


----------



## sarah0108

please dont tempt her!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'll come if someone pays for me.

Any volunteers? No?

Maybe next time then :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

ill pay you in love?


----------



## FUB

sarah0108 said:


> please dont tempt her!

Aah but I like to entice people ;)


----------



## MrsEngland

Right i'm gunna come me thinks, does anyone want a lift i have space in my car for one mum and bubba :flower:

If anyone's coming from manchester they can get off a couple of stops early and i'll pick em up, that way i don't have to turn up on my own haha!


----------



## sarah0108

AWw thats kind of you Beth!! :D x


----------



## MissMamma

where you from hun? x


----------



## MissMamma

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I WANT TO COME! :cry:
> 
> I'm not going to be around till Feb. I was going to come in October but I can't get off work then, so I have to wait till Feb when I can. :(
> 
> BUT, when I buy my plane ticket we're all setting up a meet, got it? And then I can feel in the loop by having one of those cute "BNB meet!" signs in my siggy :smug:

hang about i AM going...where's my sign??


----------



## emmylou92

Wish i could go....hope you all have a nice time...:) Maybe next year :)


----------



## MrsEngland

MissMammaToBe said:


> where you from hun? x

Huddersfield its like 2 stops from man piccadilly its inbetween manchester and leeds.

Or if anyone from hudds or surrounding area i'm happy to pick u up =)


----------



## Jellyt

Ooo I haven't been on here properly in so long! 
I had a lot of support in pregnancy though and would be nice to actually meet some of you even if I'll be really nervous! Just depends on working out how to get there! I'll be training it from Leicester if I do. I'll have a look when Evelyn is in bed and see how possible it is xxx


----------



## sarah0108

we're stopping over!


----------

